# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Mrs Mangel (Vivien Gray) dies

## Perdita

Word is reaching us that actress Vivean Gray has passed away at the age of 92. Probably best remembered as Mrs Mangel in Neighbours, she also played the role of Edna Pearson in Prisoner. We send our thoughts to Vivean's family and friends during this time.

RIP

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Just had a message that this is a hoax .. wish people would not post this as truth   :Angry:

----------


## pyrocanthus

Quite right Perdita, its not nice, I used to  watch Mrs Mangle on neighbours years ago, the actress is very talented. Is she still acting today or has she retired? Also  will Aaron have a new love interest now that Tom has left?

----------

Perdita (28-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Quite right Perdita, its not nice, I used to  watch Mrs Mangle on neighbours years ago, the actress is very talented. Is she still acting today or has she retired? Also  will Aaron have a new love interest now that Tom has left?


I think the actress has retired, apologies for believing a message I received that she has passed which appears to be untrue  :Sad:  
I am sure Aaron will have a new love interest, in soapland characters are never alone for long   :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Nothing on Twitter feeds yet but the Prisoner feeds are starting to announce this news.

----------


## Perdita

Has now been confirmed, RIP Mrs Mangel (JÂ¿Neighoburs)  aka Mrs Jessup (The Sullivans) aka Edna Pearson (Prisoner), just some of the rolls she is best known for

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), Pantherboy (29-07-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

RIP Mrs Mangel. Channel 7 (Sydney) mentioned Vivean's passing on the 6pm News tonight, & right after the end of today's Neighbours episode (after the promo for next week) they put up onscreen: 

FOR VIVEAN GRAY

----------

Perdita (29-07-2016), tammyy2j (01-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Amazing but she was in Neighbours for only 2 years ... seemed a life time to me and others too, I am sure

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), lizann (30-07-2016), Pantherboy (29-07-2016), Rear window (29-07-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Article on dailymail about Vivean Gray's passing:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...es-age-92.html

*Neighbours star Vivean Gray, who played iconic character Mrs Mangel on long-running soap, dies at the age of 92*

Neighbours star Vivean Gray has died at the age of 92.

The UK-born soap star played the iconic character of Nell Mangel on the long-running Australian soap for more than two years.

Network Ten’s Head of Drama Rick Maier paid tribute to the actor on Friday, saying she would be missed by the Neighbours' family.

Speaking to television blog TV Tonight, he said: 'Mrs Mangel and Mrs Jessup were two of our most iconic characters from one our very best character actors.

'Ramsay Street changed forever, and certainly no secret was ever safe, with Mrs. Mangel on the lookout. 

'Vivean’s contribution to Australian drama will never be forgotten. It is a very sad day for the Neighbours’ family.' 

Born in England in 1924, Vivean moved to Australia in 1952 to pursue a career in acting.

She appeared in Prisoner: Cell Block H, Anzacs, Matlock Police and played Mrs Jessup for a staggering 16 seasons on The Sullivans.

On the big screen, Vivean portrayed maths teacher Miss McCraw in famed 1975 film, Picnic At Hanging Rock. 
But it was her window peering role in Erinsborough that she will be most remembered for - portraying the nosy woman next door on the iconic soap Neighbours, between the years of 1986 and 1988.

Her character was best known for ruffling the feathers of the residents of Ramsay Street by getting involved in their affairs. 

However, after two years on the show, the actress didn't seem comfortable with worldwide fame and left in 1988 when she retired from acting.
Fans and celebrities have also taken to their respective social media accounts to also pay their respects to Vivean and her family.

Today Extra host David Campbell tweeted: 'RIP #Mrs Mangel in Neighbours.'

Actor Mark Preachy wrote: 'Vivean Gray aka Mrs Mangel has sadly died. Great villain. My childhood in the 80's was essentially watching her spats with Madge Bishop. RIP.'

Fellow Neighbours star Colette Mann added: 'Sad to see Vivean Gray has died ... She was the first gossip lady on Ramsay street and Sheila Canning is the current one #neighbours #vale.'

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Amazing but she was in Neighbours for only 2 years ... seemed a life time to me and others too, I am sure


  i thought longer than 2 years 

 rip

----------


## lizann

> Amazing but she was in Neighbours for only 2 years ... seemed a life time to me and others too, I am sure


  i thought longer than 2 years 

 rip

----------

Pantherboy (03-08-2016), Perdita (30-07-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

R I P Vivean Gray.  :Sad: 

Enjoyed watching her in the old days.  She was great with Madge!

----------

Pantherboy (03-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

R I P Vivean Gray

----------

Pantherboy (03-08-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

it is very sad, I also remembered her at Mrs Jessop in The Sullivans ( I loved that programme very much).

----------

Pantherboy (03-08-2016), Perdita (02-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> it is very sad, I also remembered her at Mrs Jessop in The Sullivans ( I loved that programme very much).


I got to know her then too ... loved The Sullivans, loved Ida Jessup and of course Mrs Mangel ... RIP x

----------

Pantherboy (03-08-2016)

----------

